# Directferries.co.uk



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anybody use directferries.co.uk

Are they reliable?


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Directferries*

I can't criticise Directferries for what they are, but personally I'd book any ferries directly with the ferry company and not an agent (at least in Europe).


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

brockley said:


> I can't criticise Directferries for what they are, but personally I'd book any ferries directly with the ferry company and not an agent (at least in Europe).


Likewise - I can't see how they can undercut the ferry's own website.

However if they do, then use them - the only problem could be that they don't get your booking right for some reason, you then have an extra layer of hassle to deal with.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> the only problem could be that they don't get your booking right for some reason, you then have an extra layer of hassle to deal with.


Very true. We once turned up with an extra passenger (on a motorcycle) and Norfolk Lines were not best pleased. Whilst they didn't charge me any extra the girl at the window made her feelings known.

I used to use ferry trawler sites but sometimes the prices are actually higher than booking direct with the ferry company itself.

JohnW


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Likewise - *I can't see how they can undercut the ferry's own website*.
> 
> However if they do, then use them - the only problem could be that they don't get your booking right for some reason, you then have an extra layer of hassle to deal with.


Caravan Club frequently do undercut the ferry websites


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

In the old days pre internet bookings we used a travel agent to book Brittany Ferries. One year we had a mechanical problem (broke down) so could not make ferry on time. No problem with the TA changing the booking (we were on the M6 at the time) but because we had not booked direct with the company they would not transfer the cost of the cabin and we had to pay again for that element of the booking. Since then I have always booked direct with the ferry company unless the discount from the Clubs etc. covered the cost of the cabins - just in case we get delayed etc.
Sue


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I was booking a ferry earlier this week so as usual checked the CC, ferry companies and Aferry.co.uk. CC was coming out c£5 less than the ferry companies but oddly Aferry was coming out more expensive than the ferry co's.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Stanner said.

Norfolkline once threw a strop at us because we had a bike rack fitted, and the booking agent had not noted it, even though they asked specifically if we had one.

I argued of course, and eventually suggested that if they put anything other than an A-Class behind us the nose of the van would clearly pass under the bike rack, so what was the problem?

The girl finally got bored and let us on without paying extra, but made sure I fully appreciated that she was doing me a considerable personal favour!! :surprise:

Dave


----------

